# Remind Destin vs Cush experience?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

TheSalamander said:


> For my running shoes I use Superfeet Black as I have a low arch. I have no complaints with these and had planned to get the same for my snowboard boots. However from a few YouTube videos the Remind and Shred Soles come highly recommended and are more specific to snowboarding. At present I am focusing on the Remind as they seem to have different offerings for low->high arches which I didn't see on the Shred Soles.
> 
> I'm therefore reaching out to see if there is anyone who has experience of the Remind Destin vs Cush who has a low arch foot? I can see a number of reviews for skateboarders, and some on this forum from a few year ago but the majority of reviews seem to be more for the Medics which are for Medium/High arch.
> 
> ...


I use the Medic for snowboard boot and Destins for my around the town/skate shoes. The Destin is thinner and more for a flat foot than the Medic, but doesn't have the impact rating you'd want for a snowboard boot which is why I go with the Medic. At your current level either will work for you.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Just to add to my query above. I've been looking on the Remind website and just realized that even within the Remind Cush there are differences. They have a 2 different 4mm designs and one 5mm design. For the 4mm design the differences are shown in the following two images. There website and all the reviews I have read give no explanation for the differences in the forefoot area. Does anyone know?

*Cush Clouds*










*Cush Mark Carter*










thanks

TheSalamander


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

I too have a low arch and were looking at these to replace my factory insoles with, let me know which you decide!

Also if you go to thegoodride.com, those guys have nothing but good things to say about the gamechanger insoles.


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

Like you mentioned there are different iterations of each model. I have Carter Cushs, Cloud Cushs, and Cloud Destins. They all share the same silhouette. The big difference is that Cushs have a plastic reinforcement to maintain shape in the arch and heel. The Destins do not which means less support and some deformation over time. There is a real noticeable difference between the two. 

I have been riding in the Cushs all year and they seemed to have fixed many of my feet issues due to them being flat/wide/splayed.

With Remind sizing I go off my US Brannock measurement which is 10.5. It fits my arch better than my boot size of 27.5 mondo (9.5US)

Angry Snowboarder (BurtonAvenger) has a good YouTube vid on insoles that could be helpful.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

My point though is that there are differences even between the 4mm Cushs in terms of the structure of the front foot bed. Yet there is no explanation on the Remind website as to the purpose e.g. is one slightly more supportive or comfortable than the other? I've seen Angry Snowboarder, The House and other reviews and while they all state the Remind insoles are good, none of them go to the level of detail to explain why there are different variants of the Cush - or at least if anyone has I've not been able to find it.

The above photos are both 2019 Cush 4mm models so why no explanation on the Remind website on the differences. Presumably I cannot be the first person to have the query?

I've dropped an email to Remind and will post their response once I receive it for future reference if others have the same query.

thanks

TheSalamander


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

I received a response from John Makers @ Remind who clarified that they have changed the design so the newer versions have the Blue Magic along the whole front foot bed i.e. like the Cush Mark Carter that is pictured above. The Cush Clouds shown in the above picture are the older design.

thanks

TheSalamander


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

I have the shred soles and they are super comfortable and way better than the stock insoles of my thirty two team twos. I have used the Remind cush before and for my feet the shred soles are much better.


----------

